# Hello from Northen California



## ryangrisso (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello everyone,

My name is Ryan and I live in the San Francisco Bay area (East Bay). I am a horticulturist by hobby, water conservation specialist by profession, and have become interested in the mantid by seeing them in the yard and now seeing all the different species there are for the hobbyist. I have one wild caught female and have enjoyed her for the past few weeks. I am very new to keeping them as pets and have a lot to learn.

I am wondering if there are any breeders or mantid hobbyist in the SF Bay Area or northern California?

Take care,

Ryan


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Ryan,

Welcome to the forum! Do you know what species the specimen that you caught was?

Speak soon.


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## ryangrisso (Sep 20, 2006)

Ian,

I think it is a european mantid. I forwarded a picture to Deshawn and he sent me a link to a database. I can't seem to find a male though. I cant figure out how to post a picture on here.

Ryan


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome Ryan


----------

